# Radiohead: Burn The Witch. Video e audio.



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Ieri, 3 maggio 2016, i Radiohead, dopo un lunghissimo silenzio, hanno pubblicato il loro nuovo singolo dal titolo "Burn The Witch" che, presumibilmente, anticipa quello che sarà il nuovo album della band.

Video di Burn The Witch qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2016)

Carina, mi aspettavo peggio da loro sinceramente. The king of limbs non mi era piaciuto granché.


----------



## .Nitro (6 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Hammer (7 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimi, grandissimi


----------



## .Nitro (13 Maggio 2016)

Chi ha gia ascoltato l'album completo ? Pareri ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Chi ha gia ascoltato l'album completo ? Pareri ?



Molto bello


----------

